# Rise of the Warrior Cop



## nobodythank you (Jul 27, 2013)

*Rise of the Warrior Cop*

Interesting opinion piece. I can see both sides. There are those in power that believe they can do as they please. 

Blurring the line between police officer and soldier: The rise of the warrior cop 

http://on.wsj.com/19nN6SR


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2013)

Ummm...nobody is more of a "pro-cop" guy than me, but what the fuck???

A number of federal agencies also now have their own SWAT teams, including the Fish & Wildlife Service, NASA and the Department of the Interior. In 2011, the  *Department of Education's SWAT team*  bungled a raid on a woman who was initially reported to be under investigation for not paying her student loans, th*o*ugh the agency later said she was suspected of defrauding the federal student loan program.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2013)

The biggest problem is that every federal agency can basically make up its own law enforcement agency.... since everything they do/enforce is "law" so shiny badges get handed out in cracker jack boxes.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Ummm...nobody is more of a "pro-cop" guy than me, but what the fuck???
> 
> A number of federal agencies also now have their own SWAT teams, including the Fish & Wildlife Service, NASA and the Department of the Interior. In 2011, the  *Department of Education's SWAT team*  bungled a raid on a woman who was initially reported to be under investigation for not paying her student loans, th*o*ugh the agency later said she was suspected of defrauding the federal student loan program.


 
I'm pretty sure the DOEd OIG doesn't have a SWAT team.  IIRC, the article as originally written stated that a raid was done by a SWAT team and things got blown out of proportion from there.



Ranger Psych said:


> The biggest problem is that every federal agency can basically make up its own law enforcement agency.... since everything they do/enforce is "law" so shiny badges get handed out in cracker jack boxes.


 
All of the FLEAs have their duties outlined in USC and/or CFR.  They aren't "made up".


----------



## policemedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> since everything they do/enforce is "law" so shiny badges get handed out in cracker jack boxes.


 
If by 'cracker jack box' you mean the 1811 criminal investigator course required to qualify as a Special Agent--the same one required to be a DSS Special Agent, the same job class as a Deputy United States Marshall or FBI G-Man or DEA Special Agent--then you're correct.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2013)

I can understand that every LE force doesn't need a SWAT capability, there are some exceptions that should be kept out of this "discussion".   One service that is always forgotten or looked down upon is Fish and Wildlife.  Poaching is big business, they are usually heavily armed and know how to kill; not just shoot.  Most Fish and Wildlife Officers operate on their own, in remote areas and far from any back up.  So when they get the chance to take down someone, they go in heavy.


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2013)

So good of the WSJ to tell us how things should be in law enforcement.

I don't blame the cops at all for having SWAT teams, just makes sense. As society crumbles more and more, SWAT teams will be used more and more.
You watch them bitch when the military start walking the streets with loaded firearms, oh wait, that's already happening.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think SWAT has its role, but I'm not sure they should be an automatic go-to for warrant services. I can understand high risk warrant, but I would say 'most' (not all) drug warrants don't fall under "high risk" and the same being for small BS like possible student loan fraud. 

I think it is very situational dependent and when I hear or read about SWAT being used for BS warrant services, I think two things:

1) the LEA has a shit bird admin who doesn't understand what, where and how SWAT should be used.

Or

2) you have a SWAT team commander using BS warrants to justify a budget (boost the numbers of warrants served) useing the warrant service as a training tool for the team, or doesn't know how to tell the admins "that is not what SWAT is for"...

SWAT is needed,  but you need smart people on the leadership side to insure SWAT is used correctly.

My $0.02


----------



## policemedic (Jul 28, 2013)

JAB said:


> I think SWAT has its role, but I'm not sure they should be an automatic go-to for warrant services.


 
Correct on both counts.  My team does not serve all the warrants our detectives obtain.

As to the rest, well...what definition is the author using for SWAT teams?


----------



## JBS (Jul 28, 2013)

I have no problem with SWAT teams every city block.   Having additional capabilities isn't the issue.   It's administering those capabilities in a supremely professional, uniform, and expert manner that is the concern.


I just worry about Constitutionality of activities,  strict adherence to department policies, that they recieve rigorous expert  level training (unlike the morons with zero fire discipline in the LAPD during the Dorner incident), making sure that these men and women focus on the"Serve" part of "Serve and Protect" and  that they absolutely minimize the interference with citizens going about their lives in a lawful manner.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 28, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Correct on both counts.  My team does not serve all the warrants our detectives obtain.
> 
> As to the rest, well...what definition is the author using for SWAT teams?



Obviously the auther is blurring the lines somewhat, as not all tactical LE units are SWAT teams. But I think the auther is touching on a key subject of how LE has become a lot more "para military" over the last 25 years. Good or bad, policing has changed and it is more militaristic than ever before. Attacking SWAT over this (IMHO) is a uneducated choice. I think this is more of an admin problem, also a doctrine issue, where gang activity has change the face of community oriented policing.

Its been easier to go more tactical (training, plannings, execution) than political.

Also, you have the LEO factor where tactical is sexy and cool. Where the hearts and minds, community oriented policing is not.


I can also dive into the budgeting and staffing changes in policing (growth and federal insensitives) that have caused many small LEAs to grow and become almost intrusive to the small communities they serve...but I'm on my phone and my thumbs hurt.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2013)

policemedic said:


> If by 'cracker jack box' you mean the 1811 criminal investigator course required to qualify as a Special Agent--the same one required to be a DSS Special Agent, the same job class as a Deputy United States Marshall or FBI G-Man or DEA Special Agent--then you're correct.



I get that, which is all fine and dandy... but I believe that while technical expertise regarding the specific department they work in is important... you're better off bolstering the elements that *actually enforce law on a daily basis* versus DOED, IRS, etc having all sorts of different tac teams to quite literally just fuck shit up when they aren't exercised often enough.


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2013)

I've seen the lament by people on this board, whom I trust a great deal, that air ambulance/ life flight helos are used far too much. One reason is to justify the flight time/ salaries and to bill insurance for the cost.

Obviously insurance doesn't come into play with SWAT teams, but to echo JAB's posts how many SWAT call-outs (or whatever metric you care to use) are to justify training budgets and manning levels?

Personally, I could care less how many SWAT/ Tac Teams there are out there. I'm concerned about the service provided to the community: crime, rights, safety, etc.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 28, 2013)

It's an interesting debate. I can only think of one time that I would consider inappropriate (top of my head, there will have been more) here when the top tier police tactical team was used to serve a warrant on a computer pirate...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I've seen the lament by people on this board, whom I trust a great deal, that air ambulance/ life flight helos are used far too much. One reason is to justify the flight time/ salaries and to bill insurance for the cost.
> 
> Obviously insurance doesn't come into play with SWAT teams, but to echo JAB's posts how many SWAT call-outs (or whatever metric you care to use) are to justify training budgets and manning levels?
> 
> Personally, I could care less how many SWAT/ Tac Teams there are out there. I'm concerned about the service provided to the community: crime, rights, safety, etc.



I guess it depends on where you're at. We would fly pretty much any trauma since it took less time to put them on standby and/or LZ it up than what it would take to drive them to anchorage, code.  Well worth the effort there.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 29, 2013)

It used to be that if a Federal Agency with enforcement authority needed to serve a search warrant, they tapped the local/county/state SWAT Team with jurisdiction. These are the guys with the best intel, knowledge and experience, also because they serve high risk warrants on a regular basis most of them will use a threat matrix to determine if the warrant actually requires SWAT. There is good reason to be critical of many of these Federal Agency "SWAT" Teams. I do believe that part of the reason many of these agencies now have tactical teams is as stated by others....justification for staffing and equipment and cool factor.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

With all the money spent on SWAT or tactical "teams" at "lower" levels of LE, would it not be better spent providing every one in uniform with more and better training for all skills.  If the first cop in the scene have better negotiating skills/training and more time on the range with all weapons available to them; would it not provide a better response?


----------



## nobodythank you (Jul 29, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> With all the money spent on SWAT or tactical "teams" at "lower" levels of LE, would it not be better spent providing every one in uniform with more and better training for all skills.  If the first cop in the scene have better negotiating skills/training and more time on the range with all weapons available to them; would it not provide a better response?


 Yes and no. I agree with what you said and that has been the case in many agencies. Line patrol officers would benefit from increased training. Your idea is a good one and would be good for the communities. Though SWAT teams do serve a purpose and small scale ones should be maintained. When properly employed they re effective tools. The problem they face (much like the Special Ops community in its infancy) is they are misunderstood and misused by their administrations.  Additionally, many smaller depts. don't have as large a pool of qualified candidates to select from. Many smaller agencies have people that just want to look cool instead of being technically and tactically proficient. Without proper guidance any Tom, Dick, and Harry can be named "SWAT"


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

ke4gde said:


> Yes and no. I agree with what you said and that has been the case in many agencies. Line patrol officers would benefit from increased training. Your idea is a good one and would be good for the communities. Though SWAT teams do serve a purpose and small scale ones should be maintained. When properly employed they re effective tools. The problem they face (much like the Special Ops community in its infancy) is they are misunderstood and misused by their administrations.  Additionally, many smaller depts. don't have as large a pool of qualified candidates to select from. Many smaller agencies have people that just want to look cool instead of being technically and tactically proficient. Without proper guidance any Tom, Dick, and Harry can be named "SWAT"


 
That's exactly what I was getting to but you put it better.   I'm not against having the assets and if a community force has the man power and funds to maintain a team but not impede on the capabilities of the rest of the force.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> It used to be that if a Federal Agency with enforcement authority needed to serve a search warrant, they tapped the local/county/state SWAT Team with jurisdiction. These are the guys with the best intel, knowledge and experience, also because they serve high risk warrants on a regular basis most of them will use a threat matrix to determine if the warrant actually requires SWAT. There is good reason to be critical of many of these Federal Agency "SWAT" Teams. I do believe that part of the reason many of these agencies now have tactical teams is as stated by others....justification for staffing and equipment and cool factor.


 
You're kidding, right?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some of these agencies your talking about don't really have SWAT, more of a tactical warrant team.  Just a note of interest.....NASA doesn't have a SWAT team made up of the OIG Special Agents....NASA *contracts* the 29-member SWAT team from Space Gateway Support LLC (since 1979). 

I was on my departments SWAT team for 15 years (collateral duty) before getting off (back injury, thanks Iraq), we had to fight for a lot of the warrants we served, even when it met the threat matrix our department used.  We had a policy where you couldn't just partially call out the SWAT team, it was either all or none, so....a lot of warrants were just served by the narcs, CID or Vice units.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Some of these agencies your talking about don't really have SWAT, more of a tactical warrant team.  Just a note of interest.....NASA doesn't have a SWAT team made up of the OIG Special Agents....NASA *contracts* the 29-member SWAT team from Space Gateway Support LLC (since 1979).
> 
> I was on my departments SWAT team for 15 years (collateral duty) before getting off (back injury, thanks Iraq), we had to fight for a lot of the warrants we served, even when it met the threat matrix our department used.  We had a policy where you couldn't just partially call out the SWAT team, it was either all or none, so....a lot of warrants were just served by the narcs, CID or Vice units.


 
Are they a true warrant-serving, hostage-rescuing, SWAT tactical team, or are they more of an asset protection/recovery team ala the DOE contractor teams at nuclear power plants?


----------



## reed11b (Jul 29, 2013)

How to make an SOF forum go full agro, mention SWAT or LEO entitlement and BAM!; instant furball.
Reed


----------



## dknob (Jul 30, 2013)

When I was maybe 11 or 12 living in Orlando. I was playing in the front yard with my dog after school, I was by myself usually for a couple of hours while my dad was at work and my mom got off around 5 from her sales job at Saks Fifth Avenue. I noticed a black van in the street with blacked out windows but didn't think too much of it. My mom came home and pulled into the driveway. She was dressed professionally in her work clothes and went inside the house. A few minutes later some guy grabs me by the shoulder and told me to stay still. All I saw was like 6 fully tac't out dudes raid our suburban home and pulled my mom out, handcuffed in her panties and bra (she was in the middle of changing out of her work clothes).

Turns out some cunt four hours away in Miami was conducting fraud against senior citizens and somehow got a hold of my moms SSN and was using it on her own documents or some shit (it was forever ago please excuse the lack of an actual valid description). They didn't release my mom until two days later when they realized there was a mistake and no way my mom was in Miami when these things happened. But the level of violence that the arrest occurred - I won't ever forget it.

Good on Stamp for standing his ground, more citizens like him will maybe one day change these fucking ridiculous policies. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 30, 2013)

0699, I may have been a little loose on that post....I started to write an explanation of my thinking on it, but kept getting off track. I should just stick with the thought that I see little or no value in the USDA, USPS, Dept of Education and some other Federal Agencies with having tactical teams. I my minds eye, these agencies should stick to their core function and "if" they need tactical support for a warrant, use a local/county/state agency....or FBI if they want to keep it in the Federal house.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 30, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> 0699, I may have been a little loose on that post....I started to write an explanation of my thinking on it, but kept getting off track. I should just stick with the thought that *I see little or no value in the USDA, USPS, Dept of Education* and some other Federal Agencies with having tactical teams. I my minds eye, these agencies should stick to their core function and "if" they need tactical support for a warrant, use a local/county/state agency....or FBI if they want to keep it in the Federal house.


 
Do they?  Honest question.  I don't know enough about the inner workings of those agencies to know if they do or not.  According to the DOEd, they DON'T have a SWAT team.

I think there are some state/federal agencies that do need their own tactical teams due to the specialized nature of what they do; i.e. USBP or USFS on the rural side, USCG on the maritime side, etc.

Also, I see it as a problem of legal jurisdiction.  AFAIK, a warrant can't just be handed off to someone else to serve.  If the USPS is the only agency that is able to enforce xxUSCxxx, who else would serve the warrant?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 30, 2013)

As far as I'm aware dept of education doesn't have a SWAT team. That is not to say they do not have individual agents who are assigned to regional/multi agency SWAT teams.

And that can go for most federal agents, just because they officially don't claim to have a SWAT team doesn't mean they do not have smaller regional teams that are active, but not exactly "official". It only takes a little bit of equipment and training, and any group of LEOs can make a SWAT team.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess some of it comes down to what the definition of a SWAT Team is. Some will say to be a SWAT Team you must have HRT capabilities others do not...so maybe we should redefine the label for this conversation to "Tactical Team".  I agree with the USBP, ICE and some others, but since the FBI has a SWAT Team why would they not serve warrants for USPS, IRS, USDA, or God forbid the Dept. of Education, etc.

As far as warrant service is concerned, we used to do warrants for ATF, DEA and other Fed agencies. I'm not saying we did all of their warrants, but on large cases where there were going to be multiple hits there might be 5, 10, 20 agencies serving warrants for one case, so jurisdiction is not an issue.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it becomes a bit odd that Dept of Ed has a warrant that requires a SWAT (tac) team of any kind. What ever happened to a couple of uniform patrol units backing up a investigator to serve a warrant?

As for the "in order to be SWAT the team must have HR capabilities" I'm not sure I agree with that. Although I know most SWAT teams include a HR in the training, and do conduct low complexity HR. Very few teams at the local level do it very well, and the teams that do do it well are normally the larger agencies with full time teams, that posses a full crises response capability.

My underlining point here: Should all SWAT teams be trained in HR? Absolutely!  Do all SWAT teams have complex HR capability (such as aircraft assualt)? Nope, nor should every team have or need that capability.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 30, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> I guess some of it comes down to what the definition of a SWAT Team is. Some will say to be a SWAT Team you must have HRT capabilities others do not...so maybe we should redefine the label for this conversation to "Tactical Team".  I agree with the USBP, ICE and some others, but *since the FBI has a SWAT Team why would they not serve warrants for USPS, IRS, USDA, or God forbid the Dept. of Education, etc*.


 
Does the FBI have the authority to enforce the same laws as USPS, IRS, USDA, DOEd, etc?



> As far as warrant service is concerned, *we used to do warrants for ATF, DEA and other Fed agencies. I'm not saying we did all of their warrants, but on large cases where there were going to be multiple hits there might be 5, 10, 20 agencies serving warrants for one case, so jurisdiction is not an issue*.


 
Sounds like you're a local cop...

Just to make sure I understand what you're saying.  You're saying that a FLEO has handed you a federal warrant and told you "go serve this".  Not a combined team, where a federal agent is being "assisted" by locals, or a OCDETF or JTTF where all involved are sworn in as FLEOs.  Just a team of local cops, out serving federal warrants?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would assume that the FBI has authority to enforce any Federal Law, but honestly I cannot say that I know for sure. I know that as a local cop I was bound by court orders, including arrest warrants regardless of what jurisdiction it came from within the state. It would make sense that the Federal system would operate similarly.

I am a happily retired county guy now. When I was still working on a team, we served many a search/arrest warrants for Federal agencies. To my recollection they were mostly, but not all part of large cases where they were hitting multiple locations and needed as many SWAT Teams as they could muster. Some of these were multi state investigations including an ATF case on the Hell's Angels where warrants were served in I think 5 or 6 states. We also served many warrants for the local HIDTA TF which was housed at the Sheriff's Office but funded and partially supervised by DEA/DOJ. While some of these cases went to state court, some went Federal.

On warrants for Federal agencies (Not the HIDTA group) we never served a search warrant as a "combined team" in an operational sense. We did not actually perform the "search" for evidence, we were simply there to secure the residence or business for the Detectives who followed on.

If there is a legal requirement that a Federal warrant be served by the Feds I am not aware of it, but perhaps? If so, I would say meeting those requirements got a little murky. Some of the local cops assigned to these TF's are given Federal credentials and some of the Feds are sworn in as "Deputies" of the local S.O. To be perfectly honest with you, your questions are raising issues I never really paid attention to which may have led to some false notions. What I do know is that as a SWAT guy I was happy to serve a warrant no matter who it came from.

So do you know the answer to your own questions? I'm curious now that you bring up some of these legal/jurisdictional issues.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 30, 2013)

I should also note that while we routinely reviewed the search warrants from our own Detectives prior to their service, I don't recall ever seeing a copy of any of the Federal warrants we served. A copy of those warrants would be left at the scene by Detectives, not us.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 31, 2013)

0699 said:


> Are they a true warrant-serving, hostage-rescuing, SWAT tactical team, or are they more of an asset protection/recovery team ala the DOE contractor teams at nuclear power plants?


 
0699,  good question, I think they are more on the line of asset protection like the DOE contractors "special police" and rely on MOU's with the local agency for full SWAT ability. But, let me find out more, friend of mine is more familiar with them.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 31, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> So *do you know the answer to your own questions*? I'm curious now that you bring up some of these legal/jurisdictional issues.


 
I do not.  I know each FLEA has certain laws they are authorized to investigate and such.

Maybe we have someone here that does know.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 31, 2013)

Any sworn law enforcement officer can make an arrest based on a warrant, no matter the jurisdiction (minus extradition issues).  Non-federal LE working on federal task forces are sworn in as special deputy U.S. marshals.  In some jurisdictions, such as Arizona, the SO reciprocates the deputization.  The cases that Arrow references where mulitple SWAT teams are making entries based on arrest and/or search warrants on federal cases were more than likely OCDETF round ups, tied to the FBI/DEA/ATF.  Ask me how I know...then again, don't. 

As for all these random federal entities having SWAT or tactical teams, I can tell you from personal experience that if they actually have them, I am apparently better at making arrests than their tactical teams as I have been requested by many of these random, weird federal LE agencies to arrest people on their behalf.  If I (or others in my org) were unavailable, they would contact local or county LE.  If the local or county agency used SWAT to serve that up, then that is on them...

Several of us had a discussion tonight over dinner regarding warrant service, the use of tactical teams, and the everyday LE type who likes to dress up like he's about to take down and HVT all by himself.  Made for some good laughs.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 1, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Any sworn law enforcement officer can make an arrest based on a warrant, no matter the jurisdiction (minus extradition issues).  Non-federal LE working on federal task forces are sworn in as special deputy U.S. marshals.  In some jurisdictions, such as Arizona, the SO reciprocates the deputization.  The cases that Arrow references where mulitple SWAT teams are making entries based on arrest and/or search warrants on federal cases were more than likely OCDETF round ups, tied to the FBI/DEA/ATF.  Ask me how I know...then again, don't.
> 
> As for all these random federal entities having SWAT or tactical teams, I can tell you from personal experience that if they actually have them, I am apparently better at making arrests than their tactical teams as I have been requested by many of these random, weird federal LE agencies to arrest people on their behalf.  If I (or others in my org) were unavailable, they would contact local or county LE.  If the local or county agency used SWAT to serve that up, then that is on them...
> 
> Several of us had a discussion tonight over dinner regarding warrant service, the use of tactical teams, and the everyday LE type who likes to dress up like he's about to take down and HVT all by himself.  Made for some good laughs.


 
Thank you.  Now I know.  And like GI Joe says...


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not exactly the same, but somewhat related and troubling.

http://www.wisn.com/news/armed-agen...eer/-/9373668/21272108/-/wvh1n7z/-/index.html


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep, that news report is full of win.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't they know that baby deer are dangerous...  and tasty...


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Don't they know that baby deer are dangerous...  and tasty...


 
Hey with a name like "Rackmaster" you should know, right?

At least they didn't flash bang bambi


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Arrow 4 said:


> Hey with a name like "Rackmaster" you should know, right?
> 
> At least they didn't flash bang bambi


 
Yes, of course. :-"


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 11, 2013)

We get taskers in our city to serve warrants for the feds when it's a big sweep. Sometimes we even get taskers to go out of county to help other agencies to serve thier warrants as part of a big sweep.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 11, 2013)

Yep.  It's not unusual to help out another agency, particularly when multiple warrants are involved.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 12, 2013)

Its interesting times we are living in.  With more events occurring within our borders (and more to come) local law enforcement has been called out.  Its either train up to do more duties on a patrol level or default to either an In-house Team, multi - jurisdictional or State team.  I see Patrol doing more things now then ever before.

Hell, I remember one night that there was a barricaded suicidal subject that I had the boss tell me to put an entry team together with the patrol guys that were there.    That was because even though first officers on the scene spoke to the neighbors and they said that they heard the guy fire off a couple rounds outside the house, the command staff were not able to interview the witness' themselves (they and all other surrounding houses were evacuated by Patrol).  All worked out in the end.  The bad guy was calling his girlfriend and having her tell the police that he could see us and there was no reason to hang around the house.  Ya, I know not a very good place to be.

Back on target.  Yes, towns need to have the ability to have a specialized unit to take care of the things that are above patrol capability (same with an investigations unit).  They are scenes where extra manpower and equipment are needed to complete the mission. I see tons of equipment available to patrol units (Investigations too), its just that swat teams train up for the unexpected more than Patrol level units do (and Patrol does do some great work, I know I am a patrolman who is swat). 

Today's Patrol Officer is not like those of years past.  Too many recent events have shown that. 

I can go on but will not do so in an open forum.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 16, 2013)

Thought of this thread with the recent news:* "263 arrested in gang sweep"*  wish it happened more often. 


(CNN) — A nationwide sweep by federal agents targeting the violent MS-13 street gang has resulted in hundreds of arrests, including 263 gang members, the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency announced Friday.

Those arrested in the July and early August sweep include suspects wanted on murder, assault, sexual assault, robbery and kidnapping charges, among other offenses, ICE said in a news release.

Among those charged are 158 members and associates of MS-13, with 105 others allegedly belonging to other gangs. Authorities arrested 84 non-gang members wanted on criminal charges and 14 people on immigration violations as part of the same sweep, according to the federal agency.

Special agents with ICE’s Homeland Security Investigations unit also seized 28 firearms, 10 kilograms of marijuana, 123 grams of cocaine, over 770 grams of heroin and about $22,400 in cash.

Agency officials describe MS-13 — also known by the name Mara Salvatrucha — as “one of the most dangerous transnational criminal gangs in the world today.”

Salvadoran immigrants fleeing that nation’s civil war started MS-13 some years ago in Los Angeles.

Since then, the group has grown to about 10,000 members — most of them Central and South American immigrants — operating in largely independent chapters across 42 states, according to the FBI. Authorities allege MS-13 members engage in various criminal activities, including drug trafficking, murder, rape, robbery and other crimes.

And MS-13 extends well beyond the United States, which is why many efforts to combat it have spanned borders.

In 2005, for instance, a two-day operation involving more than 6,400 government agents in the United States, El Salvador, Honduras, Guatemala and Mexico led to 660 arrests. Some 237 of those arrests were in El Salvador, with 73 in the United States.

And last October, President Barack Obama’s administration named the organization a transnational criminal enterprise, with the goal of freezing millions of dollars in profits from drug and sex trafficking operations.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/16/justice/ms-13-gang-arrests/index.html


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 16, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Any sworn law enforcement officer can make an arrest based on a warrant, no matter the jurisdiction (minus extradition issues).  Non-federal LE working on federal task forces are sworn in as special deputy U.S. marshals.  In some jurisdictions, such as Arizona, the SO reciprocates the deputization.  The cases that Arrow references where multiple SWAT teams are making entries based on arrest and/or search warrants on federal cases were more than likely OCDETF round ups, tied to the FBI/DEA/ATF.  Ask me how I know...then again, don't.
> 
> As for all these random federal entities having SWAT or tactical teams, I can tell you from personal experience that if they actually have them, I am apparently better at making arrests than their tactical teams as I have been requested by many of these random, weird federal LE agencies to arrest people on their behalf.  If I (or others in my org) were unavailable, they would contact local or county LE.  If the local or county agency used SWAT to serve that up, then that is on them...




This is pretty much exactly where I was trying to go.  When it comes to highly administrative entities,  it would make more sense to bolster an agency's manpower that could effectively perform "blanket duties" as the primary execution manpower for said administrative agencies that have the warrant and/or is conducting the end-game investigation.  It would be almost akin to Regiment's assistance with other unit's missions. Individual operation specifics would vary in terms of say, specific evidence protection/collection/whatever, but the meat and potato portion of warrant service would be the same. Having that group of say, Marshals as an example, who through repetition of training and actual execution maintain a high level of performance capability being the primary numerical element performing the service with specialty attachments from the originating agency, would arguably have a higher level of success and overall safety for both public, personnel, and perps, as well as being more fiscally prudent, than tens to hundreds of these groups/teams, all parallel mission with only maybe 10% divergence of investigative function/focus.

Hell, it might be something that gets brought up with regards to the recent EO put out regarding executive branch streamlining and reduction of redundancy/waste.


----------

